# WANTED: NY beekeepers who bought package bees



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Wanted for study:

We want to see how treatment bees fared this year.

New York State beekeepers who bought package bees in the Spring (especially California bees) and have not treated this year.

NEEDED: sugar roll mite counts from hives in September/October-

mite count, county, approximate date installed, and strength of hive

confidential

Contact : [email protected]


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

We need your treatment free mite counts from Spring package bees!

End of September or October powdered sugar mite counts.


----------

